
The rise of Kevin Systrom, the cofounder and former CEO of Instagram - the_arun
https://www.businessinsider.com/kevin-systrom-instagram-ceo-life-rise-2018-9
======
the_arun
Who's reportedly one possible candidate to be TikTok's next CEO

